# all of the words for "and" and "or"



## drei_lengua

Cześć everyone,

I noticed that there are the Polish words "lub" and "albo" for the English word "or".  Are there more Polish words for the English word "or"?  What is the difference in usage?  Also, how about for "and" in Polish?

Dziękuję,
Drei


----------



## Little_Me

drei_lengua said:


> Cześć everyone,
> 
> I noticed that there are the Polish words "lub" and "albo" for the English word "or".  Are there more Polish words for the English word "or"?  What is the difference in usage?  Also, how about for "and" in Polish?
> 
> Dziękuję,
> Drei



Hey Drei!
There's no real difference between 'lub' and 'albo', but I guess 'albo' is used more often 'cause it sounds a bit more natural and colloquial (but that's my own, still 'teenage' opinion). There's probably more expressions with this word than with 'lub', for example "Teraz albo nigdy" (Now or never) or "Albo albo", said when you have to choose between two things (no "lub lub" expression). 
In questions word 'or' would be translated into 'czy':
- Do you want to go to the cinema or to the theatre?
[ Chcesz iść do kina czy do teatru? ]
There's no possibility to say "Chcesz iść do kina lub/albo do teatru".
And about word 'and' (understood as a joining word)- it's usually translated into 'i', 'oraz'
- I like pop and rock music
[ Lubię muzykę pop i rock]
- I was in the supermarket and bought you a chocolate.
[ Byłam w supermarkecie i kupiłam ci czekoladę ]
Word 'oraz' is definitely more formal and it's not used so often, especially not in everyday speaking.
But 'and' can be translated also as 'a':
- And what about your studies?
[ A co z twoimi studiami? ]
- I'm going there, and you?
[ Idę tam, a ty?]

Ok Drei, that's my few words but I guess you should also wait for others
Pozdrawiam
Lil'Me


----------



## Marga H

Generally I agree with Little Me,one exception however:
You *can *say Chcesz iść do kina lub/albo do teatru?but the meaning is different =>it is no difference to me,it is all the same
Chcesz iść do kina czy do teatru? => I'm expecting you to choose one possibility.
Regards.


----------



## Thomas1

Marga H said:


> Generally I agree with Little Me,one exception however:
> You *can *say Chcesz iść do kina lub/albo do teatru?but the meaning is different =>it is no difference to me,it is all the same
> Chcesz iść do kina czy do teatru? => I'm expecting you to choose one possibility.
> Regards.


Well, I'd say that the chioce is up to the addressee in both cases. The difference between the two is that in the later sentence I've already made a meeting with the addressee and I'm smiply asking him/her where they want to go. In the former sentence it looks as if I were trying to make a meeting with someone and simly ask them if they would like to go with me to the movies or theatre.


----------



## BaraniskoDyskoteka

hhmmm. albo and lub ...both can be used as or but only oblo can be used in constructions: albo somethin albo something  ...it means just the same as with one "or" ...
Polish words for and: i, oraz   ...and word "a"  which can be translated as "and"  but meaning is different... it is used in sentences like: "I like swimming, "and" you? "
 "a" have also different meanings...for example:stoł a krzesło ...  stoł=table krzesło=chair but the sentence doesn't mean tabe and chair! but meaning of it is too hard for me to explain...


----------



## Tantrum

There's no diferrence between "lub" and "albo" for me. The same apllies for "i" and "oraz" (both meaning "and"). There's another word for "and" in Polish - "tudzież" but its usage is in books mostly. Some people use "tudzież" in the meaning of "or" which is completely wrong.


----------



## Thomas1

Tantrum said:


> There's no diferrence between "lub" and "albo" for me. The same apllies for "i" and "oraz" (both meaning "and"). There's another word for "and" in Polish - "tudzież" but its usage is in books mostly. Some people use "tudzież" in the meaning of "or" which is completely wrong.


Why do you say it is _completely wrong_? I came across its usage in this sense and I don't find it _completely wrong_. Actually, I always saw it used more in this meaning, the fact that people use this word in various senses only proves that our langauge evolves and this is perfectly natural as well as healthy process. I also think it can emphasise contrast between two concepts and mean _and also_ in certain contexts_._

Tom


----------



## Tantrum

Thomas1 said:


> Why do you say it is _completely wrong_? I came across its usage in this sense and I don't find it _completely wrong_. Actually, I always saw it used more in this meaning, the fact that people use this word in various senses only proves that our langauge evolves and this is perfectly natural as well as healthy process. I also think it can emphasise contrast between two concepts and mean _and also_ in certain contexts_._
> 
> Tom



I came across English sentences "I don't do it no more" and "I don't do nothing" but it doesn't mean they are correct although plenty of people use double negations in English. Perhaps one day it will be the correct usage but right now it isn't. The same applies to "tudzież".


----------



## Thomas1

Tantrum said:


> I came across English sentences "I don't do it no more" and "I don't do nothing" but it doesn't mean they are correct although plenty of people use double negations in English. Perhaps one day it will be the correct usage but right now it isn't. The same applies to "tudzież".


The double negation in English is a different kettle of fish as it concerns the grammatical use (apart form the fact that it is _correct_ in some dialects of English and sometimes even generally accepted-but let's not stray from the topic), whereas the issue of _tudzież_ is a very much semantical usage, and thus a different matter. People use it with various meaning subconsciously but they aren’t ignorant of its sense either, and this is not frowned upon. The usage of double negation in, say, mainstream English is usually considered as bad English and not many people decide to add it to their way of speaking. This is not the case with _tudzież_. Sorry but I can’t see similarities between the two, to me there is nothing wrong with using _tudzież_ with various senses. As I said in my previous post very often the meaning of _tudzież_ is contingent upon the context—I doubt it has only one meaning. The word is not used very often, btw.

Thomas


----------



## dv8

I personally love word TUDZIEZ as i find it really universal. Normally it would be uses in "i, oraz" context, I cannot recall ever seeing it in "lub, albo" position but i would not exclude such possibility. This word is old and it might have served plenty of other functions but NOW it only stands as "i, oraz". Thomas, you may mistake a common error for a rule, lots of people for instance use "bynajmniej" and "przynajmniej" as if they ment the same. They don't!


----------



## lang22

You can also have "albo i" meaning "or" and "a i" meaning "and."


----------



## Thomas1

dv8 said:


> I personally love word TUDZIEZ as i find it really universal. Normally it would be uses in "i, oraz" context, I cannot recall ever seeing it in "lub, albo" position but i would not exclude such possibility. This word is old and it might have served plenty of other functions but NOW it only stands as "i, oraz". Thomas, you may mistake a common error for a rule, lots of people for instance use "bynajmniej" and "przynajmniej" as if they ment the same. They don't!


Hi,

I share your love for _tudzież_. It gives, in certain cases, a hint of mysteriousness, and hence makes the urgence more curious, its sound is also quite nice; alas I use it very sparingly.
Using a word as universal hints at its miscalaneaous usage and doesn't at all hints at its _only_ use why would it? I hear and see it used in this meaning, it's a fact, and I don't find it erroneous. I guess I should also mention that this word isn't employed very often in modern Polish.
I also think that _bynajmniej/przynajmniej_ is not a very good comparsion here--two different words _bynajmniej_ with no relevance to our _tudzież_ issue.  


Tom


----------



## AndrzejR

There is a big difference between _lub_ and _albo_, specially in technical language. 
_lub_ means: this or that or maybe both
_albo_ means this or that 
- Do you want to go to the cinema or to the theatre?
1. Chcesz iść do kina czy do teatru? (the most common)
2. Chcesz iść do kina lub do teatru? (the same as 1, you want to go somewhere, but you think where)
3. Chcesz iść do kina albo do teatru? ( do you want to go anywhere, maybe to the cinema or to the theatre)

tudzież = także


----------



## Anka S

I love 'tudziez' too! I always thought that it was a longer and older form of 'tez' (=too, also). I must check my Bruckner dictionary- I might be wrong.

The Polish word which gives me great trouble to translate into English (or even define in English) is 'przeciez'. I am a Polish native speaker and I have lived in the UK for 25 years and I still can't do it!


Anka


----------

